# show your ecoducts



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

i hope i don't get trouble for making this thread, but i think it's pretty interesting to see how other country's are developping their ecological infrastructure.
the netherlands are highly dense, like everyone knows, but since a decade or so we're working on connections between our biggest natural sites

this are some of our ecoducts.





























world's longest ecoduct, in the city of hilversum, crossing sportfields, a road, and a rail line.









some ambitious plan's where they're planning ecoducts, i don't know yet wich would be realised.









show us how you're country is dealing with natural infrastructure, wich would be mostly ecoducts across highway's. and wich natural site's they connect. or wich natural 'highway' they are part of

par example, europe's widest green bridge here, in switzerland


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice, and very important in these times of fragmentation of nature  .


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ Great thread and pics


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Most of ecoducts in Poland look like this:


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

This is ecoduct on Slovak motorway D1 when it was under construction:









from www.highways.sk

The same ecoduct later, still not finished:









from www.dialnice.info


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Ecoduct over the A2 near Eindhoven:










The long ecoduct near hilversum, mentioned above, is 800m long and 50m wide and was completed in may 2006. Here seen from the air during construction:










Planned ecoduct over the A2 north of my hometown:



















Study for a very wide ecoduct over the A67 near Venlo, might become europe's biggest if it really gets built. 

source: http://www.geolution.nl/venlo/Poort_van_Nederland.php









Maybe a contender for the smallest ecoduct? A crossing for small animals on top of a portal over the A12. (click to enlarge)


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

@qwert and Plh , thanks for supporting my little thread, but could you guys also tell wich nature will be connected.








here i found a map of the hoge veluwe, the biggest natural environment in the netherlands, in the next 5 years they will develop 7 ecoducts, (black dots on the map) soon it will be possible for those cute little animals to travel all the way to the oostvaardersplassen,


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

S5 near Bydgoszcz.


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

Ecoducts in the Czech Republic:

D11 near Žehuň:









D11 near Voleč

























R35 near Dolní Újezd









and others are being built, list of the important ones in CZ >> HERE <<


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

cees said:


> @qwert and Plh , thanks for supporting my little thread, but could you guys also tell wich nature will be connected.


From both sides of motorway are just fields. So the ecoduct is connecting fields probably.


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

cees said:


> @qwert and Plh , thanks for supporting my little thread, but could you guys also tell wich nature will be connected.


Well, as for the CZ ecoduts, they are being bulit in places where the highway crosses what we call "biokoridor" - I think we can talk about biocorridors in english as well. There are 4 elements in the whole system of so called "Territorial system of ecological stability (Územní systém ekologické stability - ÚSES)" - 2 are regional (regionální biokoridor, regionální biocentrum) and 2 are supraregional (nadregionální bioridor, nadregionální biocentrum). This ÚSES system is incorporated in the main land planning documents of regions and they represent places of a higher occurence of wild animals, their migration paths etc.

In the planning process of a new highway, the projector (designer) has to avoid the road going thru those biocentres (exceptions may exist) and when crossing a biocorridor, certain measurments are to be fulfilled. If possible, bridges over those areas are built, but sometimes you have to take the biocorridor over the road. Then those ecoducts appear.

AFAIK these "buildings" are recommended and can be built elsewhere as well, but IMO nowadays they are projected in CZ very carefully in both economic and ecological sense.


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

As far as I remember the following one enables migration of a LYNX and maybe a BEAR as well, but I'm not sure....



mapman:cz said:


> Ecoducts in the Czech Republic:
> 
> D11 near Voleč


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

A2 in Slovenia by Novo mesto:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Futuristic.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ I make terrible photos though.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

A "reverse-ecoduct" on M3, somewhere after the Tisza river(from Budapest):








Some very rare animals have a nesting-area here(or what),so it was necessary to bridge the area...
from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9863701&postcount=68

On M35 somewhere,not far from the separation








from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17287666&postcount=1151

On M7,somewhere after Köröshegy viaduct(from Budapest)


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Two more pictures of Dutch ecoducts, from the gallery of my site.
Pictures taken bij Bart

A50 Ecoduct "Woeste Hoeve"









A1 Ecoduct "De Borkelt"


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

How about this? 

Somewhere in Poland

http://www.viacon.pl/pl/wybrane_realizacje/przejscie_dla_zwierzat_rzepin.html


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

great pictures from everybody., great type of construction of the last polish one, seems like they use old style roman construction works with the arche,....funny to see those 2 differences between lets say the old, and the new europe. In poland,'if i'm right' i see ecoducts being constructed togetter with the new highway's, to prevent fragmentation of nature. in holland we are just busy with connecting the since long time fragmentated area's of nature. good plus to see they'r not making the same mistakes, it will cost a lotta more money to build this naturebridges accros allready excisting highways in comparison of one under construction.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

cees said:


> . In Poland,'if i'm right' i see ecoducts being constructed togetter with the new highway's, to prevent fragmentation of nature.


Yes, almost all of them are build together with new roads


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

for some stupid reason it reminds me of the tele tubbies hills. But on to the topic i have never seen one where i live.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

slovenian one at A2 is one of the most interesting things at slovenian motorways to me, it has carisma.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ which one? any pics?


-----------------


*\/ *agh... this one :doh:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ You missed the previous page, didn't you? 



x-type said:


> slovenian one at A2 is one of the most interesting things at slovenian motorways to me, it has carisma.


Of course, you know how nice roads we have to Croatia.  Another photo from the inside:


keber said:


>


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Verso said:


> Of course, you know how nice roads we have to Croatia.


indeed!  :lovethem:

a tistih štirinajst kilometrov kaldrme še bolj se ne spominjam :guns1:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Whaaat? That's a high-quality expressway, man!


----------



## Koesj (Dec 27, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I think it's great that our Eastern neighbours are avoiding the mistakes that have been made by older EU members when constructing motorways through ecologically important areas


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

CborG said:


> Maybe a contender for the smallest ecoduct? A crossing for small animals on top of a portal over the A12. (click to enlarge)


I saw this one today. Strange I pass here a few times a months, but I never saw it before. It looks quite old.


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

RawLee said:


> A "reverse-ecoduct" on M3, somewhere after the Tisza river(from Budapest):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but why soooooooooooooooooooooooooo long?




> On M7,somewhere after Köröshegy viaduct(from Budapest)


maybe it is here:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...3163&spn=0.00505,0.013518&t=k&z=17&iwloc=addr

or here:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...649&spn=0.002521,0.006759&t=k&z=18&iwloc=addr

or here:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...3029&spn=0.00504,0.013518&t=k&z=17&iwloc=addr


ecoduct for reptiles:
(not the flyover, but the two ponds...)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...649&spn=0.002522,0.006759&t=k&z=18&iwloc=addr


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

A2 in Poland. 

Tunnel.



























Another one, 1 km further.


















Concrete bridge, cone-shaped.









Another one.


















Flat-shaped.


















Another one.


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

nice, 2 wide ecoducts close to each other, must be some important crossing for wildlife, also the others are intresting, just at a smaller schale, low-cost, and yet even efficient. I guess it's better to build ton's of those smaller ecoducts than a few of the bigger ones.


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

cees said:


> nice, 2 wide ecoducts close to each other, must be some important crossing for wildlife...


Yeah, the 2nd one is for the oncoming traffic... :lol:


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

I remember seeing qutie a few ecoducts on the trans-canadian highway between Banff and Lake Louise (or just west of Lake Louise). It was the first time I'd seen them, but made lots of sense and great idea.


----------



## vlker (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, X236K posted pics about his trip through Czech rep.
here are some photos of ecoduts he took:

D11

























R35


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ Thanks for repost in this thread!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Intresting, wonder if they have these in the US?


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

i found some others, , i'm also intrested if usa has any, haven't found it.

this is also allowed, i think i will call it a greencityduct, it's located in london.










a smaller one across the a36 in france










(quote)
A green bridge on the A36 motorway, Alsace Region, France. A well designed ‘green bridge’ can re-connect two sections of habitat. While these structures have been adopted in France, the Netherlands, Norway, Luxembourg, Switzerland, and Sweden, none have been built in Ireland

from this site

http://www.heritagecouncil.ie/outlook/contents6/13.html

a small pdf about ecoducts in common (also some information about the duthc infrastructure of ecoducts)
http://www.eurosite-nature.org/IMG/pdf/051_ecoducts_natuurmonumenten.pdf

and here another interesting link, shows some different techniques to get the animals across a road, with or without ecoductshttp://international.fhwa.dot.gov/wildlife_web.htm


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

It's interesting, that I didn't see any such ecoduct anywhere in Germany even on new autobahns or recently reconstructed ones.


----------



## vlker (Oct 30, 2007)

> It's interesting, that I didn't see any such ecoduct anywhere in Germany even on new autobahns or recently reconstructed ones.


Maybe you don't have such an active ecologists (in czech republic sometimes called ecoterrorists:lol Be glad for this


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

I've read you guys just have built an ecoduct for bears(I think near Ostrava),although bears have not been seen there in decades.


----------

